# Help to identify a Havanese



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Pamela and I am a foster "mom" for our local animal shelter in Santa Barbara. 

Currently I am fostering an abandoned mama-dog and her seven newborn puppies. A woman at the shelter said that the mother sure looks like a Havanese. I have been looking at pictures online and think she definitely has a heck of a lot of the Havanese features. Fine silky wavy soft hair (but some of it has been cut to reveal her face prior to coming to me), the hair is gorgeous soft but tends to mat and get "downy" near the skin. Gigi has a super sweet disposition, and is becoming a bouncy happy little mama. 

However, she was severely malnourished when I got her and trying to support seven puppies, so I am working hard to fatten her up (which is an uphill battle while she is nursing) and also providing some supplemental bottle feeding for the puppies. I have taken her from 8 lbs to about 9.5 lbs.

Anyway, my reason for joining in was to see if you all could take a look at her picture and see if you think she looks "Havanese". Either way she is a sweetheart and I am sure we will find a good home for her eventually. I will have her at least eight weeks until the puppies are ready for adoption.

FYI, no idea who sired the pups, no idea of her background. She was left in a box at the shelter, very very pregnant. The puppies were born two days after she was dropped there. But she is trained with basic commands and completely housebroken so someone obviously owned her. No microchip, no tags.

Sorry for the long post,
Appreciate any assistance you could offer in identification.

Thanks!
Pamela


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's hard to tell from just that one photo, but she doesn't look like a Hav to me. Her muzzle looks too short (could be the angle) and her eyes are very round. Havs have longer muzzles and are supposed to have almond eyes.

She looks sweet and adoring!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum,


She looks like a Shi Tzu/Poodle or Lasa/Poodle Mix to me. Whatever breed or mix of breed she is, she is really adorable. 

Best,


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My first reaction when I saw her was either a shih-tzu or a shih-tzu mix. But I am no expert!
She sure is adorable and seems like a sweet dog~!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would guess Lhasa-poo. She is a real cutie pie!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I can see where you'd see Havanese qualities in her..but I see Lhasa qualities as well..that's a tough one!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The face and the body height proportions scream shih tzu to me. But welcome to the forum and way to rescue a furchild 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She does look like some form of shih-tzu mix to me. That is so great that you were able to rescue her and her pups, though! :hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I would guess not a Havanese for sure, most likely shih-tzu. Her face is quite different from a Hav's. She is adorable and sweet, and no doubt you'll find a great home for her. You are an angel :angel: to foster her so lovingly and build up her health. All the best.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

she is very cute but looks like a possible mix. Some of the designer mixes can look a lot like the havanese. Does she have a scissor bite or under bite? Havanese have a scissor bite.
Its wonderful what you are doing for her and the pups!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Its so sad to hear those stories but *so* thankfull you are helping them all!!


----------



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> she is very cute but looks like a possible mix. Some of the designer mixes can look a lot like the havanese. Does she have a scissor bite or under bite? Havanese have a scissor bite.
> Its wonderful what you are doing for her and the pups!


Hi Linda,

Thanks for the bite question. She definitely has an under bite. Is that indicative of a particular breed?

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

*Thank you so much!*

Thanks for all of your quick responses...looks like the consensus is a Shih-Tzu mix 

With all my on-line poking around I think I fell in love with the Havanese breed (which I wasn't all that familiar with prior). And the Havanese people who own them all apparently have the same great giving, caring personality! You guys are great!

Have a great day, I will leave you with a picture of her seven puppies at about 16 days old.

Warmest regards,
Pamela


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have never seen a pink havanese before 

They are adorable puppies and 7 probably means you have your hands full! I like the variety of colors! Think you are going to keep one? <BG>


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, what cuties! I could never be a Breeder even less a Foster for an adorable dog with so many sweet puppies. I could never give them away!!! 
Pamela, you are a very strong person and will surely get some bonus points for Heaven!!! :angel:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She looks like a little cutie, but not a hav although it might be mixed in there. One of the puppies has a very short muzzle. I wonder what they're going to look like? Can you update us as they grow? You're a doll for taking care of her Pamela.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pamela,
She's certainly a cutie and the puppies are just precious. You are wonderful for taking them in. 


Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are such cute puppies! Though I do think I count eight there.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with the Shih tzu / poodle mix. But very cute. Love to see updates and pictures of the pups, too! Good luck with those little angels.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pamela-SB said:


> Thanks for all of your quick responses...looks like the consensus is a Shih-Tzu mix
> 
> With all my on-line poking around I think I fell in love with the Havanese breed (which I wasn't all that familiar with prior). And the Havanese people who own them all apparently have the same great giving, caring personality! You guys are great!
> 
> ...


Pamela,

Thank you SO much, they are precious!! Are you keeping any?  teehee.

We must warn you that owning a Havanese is very addictive! You'll fall madly in love with their personality and adoration  and before you know it, you'll end up with 2 or 3! lol And completely smitten!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> before you know it, you'll end up with 2 or 3! lol And completely smitten!
> hugs,
> Kara


Hmmmm, Kara are you trying to tell us something???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shannon...I'm just "noting" the *TREND*........LOL

When and if I do get another, I'll be sure to let you all know! 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It does look like a shih-tsu with the short muzzle and large eyes.That kinda explains the coat too.....a shih-tsu mix.She is adorable.Thanks for what you do Pamela.:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww - aren't puppies adorable? 
The puppy behind the pink doll reminds me of a Vizsla puppy:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AWWW, Kimberly, I love baby-Dackel! Aren't they just to die for? I wish I could lay on the floor and sleep with them all night!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One of my girlfriends is a Vizsla breeder and I'm dying to go see her next litter. They are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, is that what they are??? I guess I'm not only blind but also VERY uneducated :redface:
Just looked at pics of Vizslas and boy are they BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Pam,

The under-shot jaw/underbite is typical of shih tzu and lasa dogs. 
All the little pups are adorable, please post their pictures as they get older.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> she is very cute but looks like a possible mix. Some of the designer mixes can look a lot like the havanese. Does she have a scissor bite or under bite? Havanese have a scissor bite.
> Its wonderful what you are doing for her and the pups!





Pamela-SB said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Thanks for the bite question. She definitely has an under bite. Is that indicative of a particular breed?
> 
> ...


yes, the shih tzu standard calls for an under bite. I also think Lasa's have underbites.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pamela, so great of you to do this. I see the llasa or the **** tzu in her too. 

the pups sure look like they have some pug in them. but then again all pups do. Please do update us. We all go a little puppy crazy-- and certainly want to here how that sweet little momma is doing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The preferred bite of the Lhasa is level, but they do allow slightly undershot. Havanese are supposed to be scissor, but I've seen quite a few reverse scissors and even some undershots lately.

And Missy, since you were censored, I'll tell you what several of the Shih Tzu people jokingly say, "There is no sh!t in Shih Tzu" :tape:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, serves me right to be censored for chatting on the forum while I should be working.... 

I agree with the Vishla (sp?) coloring-- it will be interesting to see these pups grow to see if they get furry.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't feel bad,

I always mispell shihtzu. I guess that is the "Texan" in me, I don't like silent letters and everything is pronounced how its spelled. LOL 

Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pamela-SB said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Pamela and I am a foster "mom" for our local animal shelter in Santa Barbara.
> 
> ...


Pamela,
What a wonderful angel you are to take in this momma and her 7 babies. I don't think she is Havanese, but cute just the same. Most likely a mix of some kind.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> ...Havanese are supposed to be scissor, but I've seen quite a few reverse scissors and even some undershots lately...


Ginger looks like her forelegs might be a little CD, too. Is she really young? 'Cause she sure looks small.

Pepper has an underbite. It's the main reason I doubted whether he was Havanese or not. However, he has the trademark springy step and rising topline. Oh no, maybe he's a designer dog! 

Whatever he is, I've grown to love him dearly. :hug:

Wanda


----------



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I must tell you this forum is so much fun I am tempted to go get a Havanese just so I can hang out with you all! Your comments and replies have brought me many smiles and made me laugh (the never seen before "pink" havanese puppy 

I will drop back in with an updated picture as soon as I get a decent group shot of the pups. They are getting mobile and it's like herding cats to get them all in one frame. They are starting to get longer hair now. Like some of you I am very curious to see what we will end up with. This weekend they will be four weeks old and I determined to get a good group picture.

Hmmmm...maybe I can dress up my Chihuahua, Harley, like a Havenese and you all won't notice? I attached his Halloween pic for fun.



Thanks again, I hope you all know how warm, friendly and wonderful you are. And what a delightful surprise that is in today's world.

Pamela


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! Harley looks a wee bit peeved, Pamela!

I totally understand trying to round up the rascals for photos! My daughter and I would spend hours laughing and gritting our teeth trying to round up a litter of six for photos twice a week to post online. It was a challenge, but so much fun too. After several hundred photos, we only ended up with a few that were worth showing to anyone. Thank goodness for the creation of digital cameras!

Oh heck, Havanese or not, feel free to join in anytime you please. We're a party and a pleasure almost all the time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pamela, that is a great costume on Harley! He does look just a little upset about having it on, but please assure him that we are all laughing WITH him. 

You should definitely get a Hav! If not, just hang out and laugh with us. We are a crazy bunch!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Harley looks really cute in his costume, even though he doesn't look too happy about it. As far as not having a Hav, don't worry, Harley can be our honorary Havanese, or should I say Shavanese (short haired Hav).


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Harley looks a little embarrassed.....but awfully cute! I agree, we welcome anyone and Harley could be our little "Shavanese". Besides, if you hang out long enough, you WILL get a Havanese!! They are too hard to resist once you get to know one!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Pam, we'll accept Harley as a short haired hav. and I agree, once you hang out long enough- -you will surely find your own. It's called MHS (multiple hav syndrome) it starts innocently enough with one, but then watch out. And who knows maybe you'll keep one of the pups and I bet they have a bit of Hav in them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Harley is precious!  I love his costume!! Adorable!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe we should start a poll on when she picks the Hav puppy up  They are addicting and so is the forum!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pamela,
Harley can be an honorary Hav, of course. He's adorable in his costume. You have to stick around so we can see the progress of the puppies. 

Susan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love Harley's picture...he has a look as if to say "Yeah, I know I have a witch on my back..wanna say something about it"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hang around Pam----we'd love to have you!:wave::welcome::wave:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Harley is adorable! I love that costume. The witch is a riot! We have a Chi-Pug mix and she has that same look on her face when she's up to something. 

Yes, please stay and share more pics of the mystery pups as they get older. 

I have to agree with everyone, you will find yourself falling in love with the Havanese.

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Boy - it seems like you guys got off the topic ..
I think this little sweetie has some kind of poodle in her and also maybe a lhsa - i do not think shih tsu as a lot of them seem to have an overbite .. 
She is adorable and some people are going to get a wonderful puppy .. once they are up for adoption . 
God bless you for taking her in and for all your hard work ..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

OK - now I get it I missed a page or two it seems ..
Yes please keep posting and let us know what happens to Mommy and the puppies ..
Oh Yes and we love Happy endings too !! 
Harley is a really good guy to share his Mom..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cosmosmom, Shih Tzus most commonly have underbites, not overbites. In fact, the AKC standard calls for an undershot bite and an overshot bite is a disqualification.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What Harley's photo says to me is, "Is this what I have to do to hang around with you? Sheesh!" He is cute even if he is miffed, embarrassed, or otherwise unimpressed with us humans. You are good people Pam and I look forward to hearing about that lucky mom and her pups as time goes by.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Lina 
See what do I know about breeding or bites I just know that the litle guys I have seen has what an orthodonist would call need for correction ( if it were my teeth )
I had no clue it was an Akc standard . I was always to embarassed to say anything about their teeeth for exactly that reason 
Thanks for clueing me in and I promise I will not err again ..


----------

